# Making Burned Audio CDs display Artist/Track/Album name in WMP



## duke1401 (Mar 25, 2005)

How do you make it, so that when a Nero-burned Audio CD (a compilation, not a copied CD) is played in Windows Media Player, the Album name, Track name and Artist name appears. My MP3's have ID3 Tags, they don't show up when burned on a CD. I'm not talking about CD-Text, that's different.

Currently, all I get when I play the disc in Media Player is something like:

Unknown Artist

Track 1

I actually want the Artist name, Track names and Album name to show up in the player.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

You may try submitting your compilation to the CDDB to get the track information to display in WMP.

Check this out:

http://www.gracenote.com/corporate/FAQs.html/faqset=subs/page=5


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think his problem is that Nero has the track titles from the MP3, they just don't properly get formatted.


----------



## shawn_nee (Jun 28, 2005)

I have been searching for this answer for some time, can you enlighten me please.

I ripped my entire cd collection to mp3's onto my HDD (40gigs worth) with WMP 10, and normally just hook up[ my T3 and download them onto it, but I just got a new truck with a 6 disc cd/mp3 player in it. So I thought hey why not burn mp3's for the long commute to work. All track were burned, but thats all it says "Track 1", "track 2" and so on. I have tried using Nero and WMP 10 to burn the disc but the track info doesnt seem to burn through. I have tried different combination like MP3 disc or music cd with Nero, but no luck. I tried WMP 10 but same thing none of the track info was burned with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sure that iTunes can. When you play it in another software player it will show what you burned. But I don't think I have seen them work on external CD players like car stereos..


----------



## shawn_nee (Jun 28, 2005)

I believe it used to be you had to manually type in on the player the info. I do know when I play a pressed disc it shows the info on it, so I would think with a burned copy it should also.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

For audio CD's you need to create a CD with CD text. Nero can do this. Only CD players capable of reading these types of CD will display the text, although they'll play the music.
Here's a snippet of info on it.
http://www.cdrfaq.org/faq03.html#S3-28
With MP3 CD's, that's CD's with MP3's on them, which need to be played in an MP3 player, this is handled via the hidden tags all MP3's have.


----------



## shawn_nee (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE]For audio CD's you need to create a CD with CD text. Nero can do this. Only CD players capable of reading these types of CD will display the text, although they'll play the music.[/QUOTE]

I tried this one but it locks up any computer or cd player I try to play it on. I guess either the info wasnt completly transfered, ot the cr readers are unable to read the info. Also when writing it this way it only allows to burn it in DAO mode, not TAO. Does that make a difference? I did notice that when I try to play it, it just sits there and wont let you fast forward.



> With MP3 CD's, that's CD's with MP3's on them, which need to be played in an MP3 player, this is handled via the hidden tags all MP3's have.[/


Is there a way to check that the tags are being sent, or if the tags are currently present on the MP3's before burning?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I've never actually got as far as burning a CD text CD for myself. DAO is fine though and probably the correct choice anyway for burning any single session full CD.

When you play an mp3 in any media player, it's the tags you see being displayed, not the file name, although these could be the same of course.
I use this free tool for all my tag work. It will allow you to alter any aspect of a tag or group of tags, but also you can just use it to see what the tags are.

MP3Tagtools


----------

